# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  qual o melhor escumador

## Filipe Silva

Boas, agradeço que me digam qual o melhor escumador em termos de qualidade e preço! 
- DELTEC
- GROTECH
- H&S
- TUNZE


Obrg Abrs

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, agradeço que me digam qual o melhor escumador em termos de qualidade e preço! 
> - DELTEC
> - GROTECH
> - H&S
> - TUNZE
> 
> 
> Obrg Abrs


Olá :Olá: ,

Na minha opinião é dificil eleger o melhor, e principalmente generalizando por marcas, sem referir modelos!

Tenho actualmente um Grotech HEA200, e estou muito contente! 
Gosto também muito dos H&S, excelentes escumadores.
Os Deltec são seguramente muito bons também, mas nesta lista colocaria-os em 3º apenas pelo aspecto (gostos são gostos).
Tunze, têm excelentes bombas de circulação! :yb624:  Nunca gostei dos escumadores da Tunze, nunca vi destes agora novos, mas a gama antiga nunca me convenceu! :yb668:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Pois. Eu tive um Tunze...e só tirava uma águita escura... :Prabaixo:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas , ok estou a ver que a tunze é melhor para a circulação de água do que para escumadores ok!
Agora em termos de ruído?
É que o aquário vai estar colocado mesmo há frente da minha cama e quero dormir nas profundezas do meu pedacinho de mar!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  


obrg abrs

----------

